# Seeking DTG printer for Fulfillment Services



## RealGrynomics (Feb 19, 2021)

We are seeking a DTG printer interested in single side prints including black garments that would be blind shipped to the end customer with our tags/stickers.

End short sleeve tee budget is $20 per garment (S-XL).

We run a parody site and offer short & long sleeve tees, sweatshirts, hoodies and some tanks. Prices are fixed on our end.

Artwork would be supplied in print ready format. No sizing over 11x11.

Product should be printed and shipped within five days of ordering.

If interested, please shoot a DM.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

